# 501 bug no tv/video switch



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

I tried to use the tv/video button on my 501 remote to pass a signal through it with it turned on but no luck. If I shut the power off it works fine. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

If your PVR501 Platinum Remote is in the "SAT" mode it should pass an antenna or cable signal thru to another TV. I do this all the time in my bedroom. Of course, what it is actually doing is turning off the DISH feed on the Ch3/4 modulator. It's just like the TV/VCR button on a VCR.

Since it works when the rcvr is off you must be connected right.

Keep trying.

If you have a "monitor/receiver" TV the button should switch the inputs of your TV when the Remote is in TV mode. Does that work?


----------



## rjenkins (Jul 18, 2002)

Back when I had lifeline cable (for locals), this would crop up every once in awhile on my 501. Doing the normal reboot procedure would clear it up. (Hold power button on receiver for ~10 seconds to force a reboot.) I've had the Seattle locals since the moment they added the new "must-carry" channels, so I haven't noticed if it was still a problem with software rev P154, etc... (I refused to get locals until the local PBS and local UPN were carried.)


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Why are you using it? On any half-modern TV (late 80's or newer) you have composite or S-Video inputs to connect your 501 with (and you can pass composite to the VCR), then you connect directly to your VCR or TV with RF coax. You should never need that switch function if you're setup properly. If you need help getting your setup right, feel free to ask me!


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

I have two tvs and two receivers one is a 501 and the other is a basic RCA directv. Both receivers are in the living room and feed to the bedroom tv. I have the output of my directv receiver's RF output to the input of the 501, then off to the bedroom. I never watch the directv in the bedroom but the 501 was recording something so I tried to pass the directv signal through the 501 with no luck. Yes I was using the SAT mode on the platinum remote. I tried the cancel button and other buttons that wouldn't affect the recording and they all worked so I just gave up. In the living room I use S-video but in the bedroom I just use the old Ch 3 RF.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay, sounds good. It SHOULD work, but I don't have a 501.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have had this same problem with mine, and it is VERY VERY annoying and I have noticed this since I first got my unit last year. Unfortunately it MUST be a widespread problem because I am on my fourth 501 and it is still doing it. When I hit the TV/Video button it will not go to the antenna at times, sometimes it will, sometimes it wont, and I have to turn the 501 off then back on to get this function to work.

I was starting to wonder if I was the only one that had noticed this or was having this problem, but now I KNOW its not my unit, after having four and it still doing it, and someone else having the same problem. 

I am so surprised this was not brought up before. I was going to bring it up but I forgot.


----------



## Dolomite (Jul 22, 2002)

I have had this exact same problem with my 501. I feed the output of my dishplayer into my 501 and then distribute through my other rooms. At least 75% of the time I cannot tv/video switch between my boxes and I have to power off/on to get my 501 to switch again.


----------



## dniesman (Apr 28, 2002)

I can also confirm this bug.


----------

